# Momma Bear & Cubs in my yard!



## PATMAN (May 27, 2012)

Look what came through my yard the other night... momma bear and her 3 little cubs! 

Thank goodness I had my game camera turned on to capture these pictures!


----------



## yagyujubei (May 27, 2012)

Great pictures. What's in the trough?


----------



## coreyc (May 27, 2012)

Wow thet awesome great pics'


----------



## Laurie (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Momma Bear & Cubs in my yard!*

These are awesome pics! How scary...


----------



## CLMoss (May 27, 2012)

Wow! How Cool! No wild life where I live... Just people.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2012)

Hmm... I don't think the screen top on my baby enclosures would be effective for keeping THOSE out...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2012)

I'm glad the babies were able to make it up there too. They're so cute!! But a bit scary to have them that close to the house. I'm very fond of bears and just read a nice story about a grizzley called Emory's Gift.


----------



## Zamric (May 27, 2012)

Very Kool!


----------



## Angi (May 27, 2012)

What a beautiful family, but I don't think I would want them visiting me.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 27, 2012)

WOW.....Amazing! ! ! !... great shots thanks for sharing ...........

The only nighttime visitors in my trash ...are the 
"Recyclable Scrappers "...



CLMoss said:


> Wow! How Cool! No wild life where I live... Just people.


----------



## PATMAN (May 27, 2012)

Oops, mispelled, it should be "through my yard."

Nothing scary about black bears as long as you show them respect and leave them alone. I've encountered a couple and they always run away.


----------



## Momof4 (May 27, 2012)

Those pictures are amazing and cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 27, 2012)

That is so neat!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 31, 2012)

Where is Goldilocks?


----------



## wellington (May 31, 2012)

OMG you are so lucky. I would kill to have them in my yard. My parents about three years ago, up in Michigan, had a bear go through their subdivision. They got pics, but there were no babies. We keep hoping every summer they will come back. When I'm visiting that is. They are great pics. I am so jealous. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, awesome! What are they feeding on there?


----------



## Tccarolina (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, three babies! Great shots! What is your game camera typically capturing?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome photos.


----------



## Rockford (Jun 1, 2012)

*RE: Momma Bear & Cubs in my yard!*

Great pics, thanks for sharing them.


----------

